# Hair Stick Pricing



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2016)

@Tclem I am taking a page from your book and making some hair sticks to throw on be table with stuff at local festival and wanted to see what you charge for yours. Mine nowhere as nice as what you are making for sure, but was thinking $10 each. Wanted to get your input. Anyone else selling these love to hear what you are getting for them.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2016)

Depends on the wood. Snakewood is around $12. Ebony are $10. Dymondwood is $9.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 4, 2016)

I think they can only be sold in Ms.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2016)

OK that's great. Think I'll price mine around the 5-8 range bit may embilish with something to get price closer to $10. Thanks for sharing your secrets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 4, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> OK that's great. Think I'll price mine around the 5-8 range bit may embilish with something to get price closer to $10. Thanks for sharing your secrets.


I've been blessed. I have a bunch of followers on Instagram that but them. All long haired women. Don't sell any outside of that.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 4, 2016)

Short haired womens can't use em...cept for maybe a shank....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 4, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Short haired womens can't use em...cept for maybe a shank....



I better keep these away from the wife. Last thing she needs is something else to try to stab me with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 4, 2016)

Make matching pairs and sell them as chopsticks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Make matching pairs and sell them as chopsticks


You did know lee valley has a whole sheebang full of that stuff to make em, right?

Chopstick master


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 7, 2016)

Funny told wife same thing if these don't sell going to be making pairs and selling as chopsticks. Here some done ready for show tomorrow. Little rough but a start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 7, 2016)

well if hair sticks aren't in, the little girls oughta go nuts over the magic wand/princess fairy thingies you've made. 

see here http://www.toyscity.com.au/disney-frozen-elsa-wand-light-up.html

kids are insane for disney Frozen movie


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks pretty interesting. Are those just beading material nailed into the ends?


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Where were you hiding those last week when @Kevin needed a walking stick?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 12, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks pretty interesting. Are those just beading material nailed into the ends?


Yes just beads actually epoxied on end with nail inserted to fill hole on end and keep multiple beads together.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 12, 2016)

Well was a bust on hair sticks. May go back up as magic wands for kids. Not one lady with long hair during our show. Oh well have next to nothing into these as were scrap wood and just a few dollars into beads. Live and learn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## CWS (Oct 12, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Well was a bust on hair sticks. May go back up as magic wands for kids. Not one lady with long hair during our show. Oh well have next to nothing into these as were scrap wood and just a few dollars into beads. Live and learn.


How did the other things you had sell?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Well was a bust on hair sticks. May go back up as magic wands for kids. Not one lady with long hair during our show. Oh well have next to nothing into these as were scrap wood and just a few dollars into beads. Live and learn.


It's a certain group of people that buy them. Our church and about 20 other churches are where I sell mine. Women woodworkers want just plain wood sticks.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Didn't the bible say something about hairsticks? I think that's why church women like them so much. 

_But the very hairsticks in your hair are all numbered._

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 12, 2016)

CWS said:


> How did the other things you had sell?


Everything else sold great. Hair sticks were experiment. Will keep them out next show with a price on them and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for input. I did do plain wood too to see if any sales went either way or another. Oh well everything else sold well. See what happens next show.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Thanks for input. I did do plain wood too to see if any sales went either way or another. Oh well everything else sold well. See what happens next show.


Put them on eBay


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Didn't the bible say something about hairsticks? I think that's why church women like them so much.
> 
> _But the very hairsticks in your hair are all numbered._


I think you added the word sticks in there lol


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I think you added the word sticks in there lol



Yeah well what do you know you're fixing to be a . . . . . . 

Hey aren't you gonna make an announcement?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yeah well what do you know you're fixing to be a . . . . . .
> 
> Hey aren't you gonna make an announcement?


Ummmm. I didn't do it. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Ummmm. I didn't do it. Lol



Haha I saw my faux pas on instagram I could mess up a wet dream

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Haha I saw my faux pas on instagram I could mess up a wet dream


I just saw you in there


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I just saw you in there



I can't figure out how to upload images. Looked everywhere. I just suck with social media. Gonna have to watch a YT tutorial to figure it out I guess. Only thing I figured out so far was my avatar.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I can't figure out how to upload images. Looked everywhere. I just suck with social media. Gonna have to watch a YT tutorial to figure it out I guess. Only thing I figured out so far was my avatar.


on the bottom
Of the screen is 5 icons. The Middle one is a picture. Click on it. Then choose the picture on your phone


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> on the bottom
> Of the screen is 5 icons. The Middle one is a picture. Click on it. Then choose the picture on your phone



I'm on my PC - here's what my screen looks like - no icons and those images on my homepage are not links for replacing them they're just there ...


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm on my PC - here's what my screen looks like - no icons and those images on my homepage are not links for replacing them they're just there ...
> 
> View attachment 114900


I'll get on my laptop tonight and look. I use my phone


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I just saw you in there


You saw Kevin in your wet dream? Please DON'T tell!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm on my PC - here's what my screen looks like - no icons and those images on my homepage are not links for replacing them they're just there ...
> 
> View attachment 114900


Well, "there's your sign!" See the right side of your screenshot. Yep, right there where it says "Get the app to share your first photo or video." Despite what you might think, that is a not so subtle hint that you need an app to upload a photo or video. Shocking, I know. You see, Instagram is a meant for mobile devices (translated as phones and tablets, not PCs). 

Now that I have the sarcasm out, I think there are applications for your pc that allow you to upload a picture from your PC, but I'm pretty sure you can't do it directly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

SENC said:


> Well, "there's your sign!" See the right side of your screenshot. Yep, right there where it says "Get the app to share your first photo or video." Despite what you might think, that is a not so subtle hint that you need an app to upload a photo or video. Shocking, I know. You see, Instagram is a meant for mobile devices (translated as phones and tablets, not PCs).
> 
> Now that I have the sarcasm out, I think there are applications for your pc that allow you to upload a picture from your PC, but I'm pretty sure you can't do it directly.[/QUOT
> 
> Get him Henry. You the man


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

Well, seeing how I have never heard of an app being needed for a PC . . . . 



SENC said:


> Well, "there's your sign!" See the right side of your screenshot. Yep, right there where it says "Get the app to share your first photo or video." Despite what you might think, that is a not so subtle hint that you need an app to upload a photo or video. Shocking, I know. You see, Instagram is a meant for mobile devices (translated as phones and tablets, not PCs).
> 
> Now that I have the sarcasm out, I think there are applications for your pc that allow you to upload a picture from your PC, but I'm pretty sure you can't do it directly.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Well not until Windows 10, then what used to be programs got translated into Apps, so the no minded little dweebs that grew up strictly on mobile devices weren't confused by having to translate when they sat at a computer or something. US old guys that grew on computers and programs, we're supposed to learn to adapt, although our generation invented all of the damn things!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2016)

@SENC seriously which one of those apps should I download the google or the iphone? The iphone app is not for a PC right?


----------



## Tclem (Oct 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @SENC seriously which one of those apps should I download the google or the iphone? The iphone app is not for a PC right?


I have been to the site in my laptop and didn't like it. The IG app for the iPhone is super simple to use.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 13, 2016)

Just to confirm, Instagram does not work on PC/laptop etc. Only on mobile phones. You can get a program for PC that will let you virtualize a mobile device, then within that program, you can load the instagram app, log in and post that way. I've done it, and it works fine. The program is called bluestacks and can be downloaded for free at bluestacks.com 

follow me on Instagram while you're at it! @Palas_woodcraft 
I'm nearing the end of a workbench build; currently cleaning up and installing a vintage Record 9" Quick release vise. I've got some really good projects coming up, and I'll be using some of the wood I got from ya'll.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

I can't hardly wrap my head around around the fact that any program would turn their back on PC's. There's still a lot of people that use them. My interest in Instagram just died.


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I can't hardly wrap my head around around the fact that any program would turn their back on PC's. There's still a lot of people that use them. My interest in Instagram just died.



Don't let it get ya... Insta is the best social platform IMO. The amount of amzing stuff on there blows my mind daily. And it's another spot to pick on @Tclem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Don't let it get ya... Insta is the best social platform IMO. The amount of amzing stuff on there blows my mind daily. And it's another spot to pick on @Tclem.



I just remembered I have a FBE account there - you helped me set it up I think. I'm pretty sure that one worked on my PC?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I just remembered I have a FBE account there - you helped me set it up I think. I'm pretty sure that one worked on my PC?



Yep We chatted about it. You can do everything beside post pics by logging into Insta on a computer. I always put pics off my phone or transfer to phone then upload them.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Yep We chatted about it. You can do everything beside post pics by logging into Insta on a computer. I always put pics off my phone or transfer to phone then upload them.



Man that's really a hassle. Do you know why they chose to dis the PC people so blatantly? Seems like a terrible business desicion to me.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I can't hardly wrap my head around around the fact that any program would turn their back on PC's. There's still a lot of people that use them. My interest in Instagram just died.


Ha kevin, they didn't turn their back on the PC. It originated on the mobile phone, and it's program code is not written for windows but Android/iOS (which the phones run on). Since it's original purpose is to take a picture while out on the go, and share it to your followers, it's not really geared for a home PC or even a laptop.
Just download it from Google Play/Appstore and test it out. Its fun!
Or are you still using this phone?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Ha kevin, they didn't turn their back on the PC. It originated on the mobile phone, and it's program code is not written for windows but Android/iOS (which the phones run on). Since it's original purpose is to take a picture while out on the go, and share it to your followers, it's not really geared for a home PC or even a laptop.
> Just download it from Google Play/Appstore and test it out. Its fun!
> Or are you still using this phone?
> 
> View attachment 114932



Okay now it makes sense. Thanks for the explanation. I've decided not to sue them for discrimination now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2016)

Try gramblr.com @Kevin. I haven't used it but have been told it works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Don't let it get ya... Insta is the best social platform IMO. The amount of amzing stuff on there blows my mind daily. And it's another spot to pick on @Tclem.


Hush yo mouth JACK


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> Try gramblr.com @Kevin. I haven't used it but have been told it works.


Who told you ?


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Hush yo mouth JACK



Now Kevin has two accounts on there so we can really lay it on ya.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Now Kevin has two accounts on there so we can really lay it on ya.


Nope. He can't figure out how to work just one account. Now he will be totally lost

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Who told you ?



I told him. I'm totally an expert when it comes to social media. In fact, Zuckerberg has me on his speed dial for when he needs advice.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Who told you ?


Someone young enough to use instagram.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> Someone young enough to use instagram.


Wasn't @Mike1950 for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Wasn't @Mike1950 for sure.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

So can someone explain how this whole Instagram thing works? Is it like Facebook where you have "Friends" that can see your stuff or is everything you put there out for anyone to see? Folks keep telling me to try it but I don't have a clue how it works or how the networking on there would go.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So can someone explain how this whole Instagram thing works? Is it like Facebook where you have "Friends" that can see your stuff or is everything you put there out for anyone to see? Folks keep telling me to try it but I don't have a clue how it works or how the networking on there would go.



I thought instagram was a way to get a gram of cocaine really really fast. Like instantly. But that's not how it works, it's very misleading.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So can someone explain how this whole Instagram thing works? Is it like Facebook where you have "Friends" that can see your stuff or is everything you put there out for anyone to see? Folks keep telling me to try it but I don't have a clue how it works or how the networking on there would go.



You can have private and open accounts. I don't know why people have private ones because the reason is to share pictures and hashtag stuff for others to find you. 

You get followers instead of friends and the only post you can make is a picture. No text. 

As far as networking you can show your work to waaaayyyy more people than Facebook.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> No text.



That seems wrong because I congratulated Tony on his Instagram account yesterday for getting his wife pregnant again (even though he said he didn't). The point is I wrote text on his wall.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert (Oct 14, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You get followers instead of friends and the only post you can make is a picture. No text.



Except that you and your followers can comment on your pictures. It's definitely not oriented towards large amounts of text and it's not text only - you have to have a picture.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 14, 2016)

Well obviously you can comment... No text meant no text... You will only see pictures not text in your feed.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Well it's a real PITA trying to find a way to use it on a PC. There's lots of apps out there for it but they all have serious suck issues and some are full of bloatware or outright virus. What a minefield. IG supposedly released a PC version finally but anytime I try to download it, it keeps taking me to an endless loop od another pop-up that's an exact duplicate of the page where the download is supposed to be. Same with bluestacks. Most frustrating thing I've dealt with since trying to navigate the Texas Secretary of State website. I guess me and IG just ain't meant to be. I don't see how anyone sells anything anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That seems wrong because I congratulated Tony on his Instagram account yesterday for getting his wife pregnant again (even though he said he didn't). The point is I wrote text on his wall.


My wall is Facebook. You commented on one of my post. Aghhhhhh. Old people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So can someone explain how this whole Instagram thing works? Is it like Facebook where you have "Friends" that can see your stuff or is everything you put there out for anyone to see? Folks keep telling me to try it but I don't have a clue how it works or how the networking on there would go.


99% of may sales are on IG. You have friends and trolls. lol. Very simple. My mom and dad figured it out in a week or two or a month or three.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 99% of may sales are on IG. You have friends and trolls. lol. Very simple. My mom and dad figured it out in a week or two or a month or three.



I've created an account, got the app on my phone and uploaded a photo to get things started, I might even have my first follower....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've created an account, got the app on my phone and uploaded a photo to get things started, I might even have my first follower....



Smartass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Smartass.



Better that than a Dumbass....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've created an account, got the app on my phone and uploaded a photo to get things started, I might even have my first follower....


What's your screen name. Make sure to hashtag your pictures. #hairsticks #woodworking etc. you can search those hashtags to find other similar pictures #hillbillywomen is my favorite

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've created an account, got the app on my phone and uploaded a photo to get things started, I might even have my first follower....


I found you under your name. I think there is about 20 of us on WB active on IG. More that don't post and some that just opened account to troll like @SENC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

Tclem said:


> What's your screen name. Make sure to hashtag your pictures. #hairsticks #woodworking etc. you can search those hashtags to find other similar pictures #hillbillywomen is my favorite



I went with turnedwrite for an IG screen name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Better that than a Dumbass....



I'm downloading the app on my phone. I'll show y'all.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm downloading the app on my phone. I'll show y'all.....



There's a Dumbass app??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> There's a Dumbass app??


Don't tell him. We see enough of him here


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> There's a Dumbass app??



Yes I found one! And that poster child sure does look familiar . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Yes I found one! And that poster child sure does look familiar . . .
> 
> View attachment 114959



The hat I'm wearing in that picture is great advertising for Woodbarter to that market! Can we install the @Tclem translation plug-in on the site since we'll be getting more of those folks?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I am using IG oin my phone. So far it sucks. It won't rotate just can use it vertically, and can't see a way to refresh after I un-followed someone that turned out to be a Ikea type furniture marketer. Still playing with it. Need the dumbass app is what I need for real.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well I am using IG oin my phone. So far it sucks. It won't rotate just can use it vertically, and can't see a way to refresh after I un-followed someone that turned out to be a Ikea type furniture marketer. Still playing with it. Need the dumbass app is what I need for real.



I do not make Ikea type furniture, I'm at least Target level in my craftsmanship.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I do not make Ikea type furniture, I'm at least Target level in my craftsmanship.



I just recently got my CWPBFRM certification (Certified Walmart Particle Board Furniture Replica Master).

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 14, 2016)

See now Kevin how hard was that Just to install on the phone. Lol. And Insta will not turn sideways on your phone.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> See now Kevin how hard was that Just to install on the phone. Lol. And Insta will not turn sideways on your phone.



It also has no refresh feature and doesn't allow my phone refresh to appear. I see that I have a follower now! Thanks. :-)


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 14, 2016)

What are you trying to refresh?


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 14, 2016)

Pull down on your screen and it will refresh


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 14, 2016)

Pull down on your screen and it will refresh


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

Kevin said:


> It also has no refresh feature and doesn't allow my phone refresh to appear. I see that I have a follower now! Thanks. :-)


Pull down on your screen. I see a new forum. IG for dummies and Texans.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)

Pull down your screen they say. I think y'all are having flashbacks on the 6th grade playground with girls and their panties. Still ain't refreshing.


----------



## SENC (Oct 14, 2016)

Does anyone else here remember when their parents got their first computer? (@Mike1950, if you want play along, do you remember when your parents got their first abacus?) Helping @Kevin with social media is kinda like that, huh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 14, 2016)

I can even pull down on my screen on here and refresh!!! The technology now days!!!

Kevin you really gotta grab the top of your screen good to do it. Might take two hands.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 14, 2016)

SENC said:


> Does anyone else here remember when their parents got their first computer? (@Mike1950, if you want play along, do you remember when your parents got their first abacus?) Helping @Kevin with social media is kinda like that, huh?



[email protected]$$ - I will do you one better though- dad was electronics tech. He bought a pocket calculator that had to be assembled -it would add subtract divide and multiply about $70 in late 60's... Biz bought first computer in 92 - we had probably 4 at shop in 2000 and the kids had 3 or 4. But to fess up I could not turn one of the damn things on until.........2006

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 14, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> I can even pull down on my screen on here and refresh!!! The technology now days!!!
> 
> Kevin you really gotta grab the top of your screen good to do it. Might take two hands.


He is outside the window pulling down the screen. Aghhhhh Texans

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2016)

Tclem said:


> He is outside the window pulling down the screen. Aghhhhh Texans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

